# Writing Tools. . .what do you prefer?



## HLGStrider (Aug 24, 2004)

Another Elgee poll! On an odd subject.

How do you write?

I mean with what. What do you use to actually convey the words into a solid form?

I used to adore Pencils and loathe Pens. I rarely write on the computer since mine is desktop. I might if I had a lap top, but I tend to write more sensibly on the computer and less poetically. . .I don't know. Pencil is more satisfying. . . but pens are growing on me. 

Not literally. Last I looked I wasn't a pen tree.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 25, 2004)

I absolutely hate pencil, the scratchy sound on the paper irritates me. I always write with pen (unless required to use pencil), or I type essays up on the computer.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 25, 2004)

I am a case study in the evolution of writing! 

When I first learned to write, back circa 1943, I started with pencil and paper (I never did learn to cut letters into stone or paint papyrus however, I don't go _quite_ that far back), learning the ubiquitous "Palmer Penmanship Method," which began with practice exercises of making loops, and then controlled squiggles of various sorts. Then came upper/lower case printing on special "foolscap" paper (note that word — it's based on the early practice of making a "stupid" kid sit on a stool wearing a "dunce cap" made of a rolled-up cone of paper). Then came script. Then came quill pens!

We actually had desks with inkwell holes in them, and both the quill pens and little wells of ink were passed out for writing practice. And yes, naughty little boys actually did dip little girls' pigtails (braids to you modern folk) into the inkwells at times.

Then, some time in the early 40s, the ballpoint pen was invented. (One of these days I may give you the history of the ballpoint pen, which began in Hungary, but I resist the temptation.) They were horrible at first, constantly skipping and fading, but eventually they got the ink formula right, and the world has never been the same. Once they were perfected, along came NCR paper and carbon paper went the way of the Dodo and the Archeopteryx.

I do not speak much of the time-honored and still-used-in-certain-circles fountain pen, which was (and still is to a degree) a staple in business and authoring, because although I used them, I never liked them much (having to fill them was a messy business), and went over to ball pen by choice. But there are people who are connoisseurs of fountain pens: those who love to use them and/or collect them, because the best of them are precision machines and, to those who like them, are a joy to use, and wouldn't trade them for anything. And of course, there are the various sorts of calligraphers who depend on them and other specialized pens.

Fast-forward to high school, summer of 1953 or 1954, where I took a typing class in summer school. One of the best purely _practical_ things I ever did for myself. I only got a "C," but that was enough: I now had the basis of a skill that became pretty much perfected over the next 50 years until I became the Olympic typist (some say "keyboardist" nowadays, although that word also applies in music) you see before you now.

After that I went through a series of typewriters, including the old Smith-Corona (now a family heirloom) that my parents got when I was four or five, and which I still have in a closet someplace.

Then somewhere around 1969 came my first IBM Selectric (remember the interchangeable type balls?) and my first Panasonic Electronic Typewriter with the daisy wheels. These were quantum leaps forward because you could actually change the type fonts!

Then I believe a got an electronic "word processor" (this had an electronic text display similar to a computer, and when you had your letter all written and corrected, typed out the whole thing at once) at which point I passed on the electronic typewriters to my son.

Then the quantum leap: my first Macintosh (remember the Performa 550?), back around 1986 or so! I had to learn a whole different approach to typing, because I didn't have to worry about manual tabs, or spacing or hammering sticky keys or centering or changing typewriter ribbons or justifying lines anymore, and I didn't have to stop to slide a carriage for every new line. And being single then (between my first and second marriage) I used to stay up until 2 or 3 o'clock in the morning teaching myself about the computer from the user manuals (which were actually quite well-written and useful in those days) and the free (also excellent) 24/7 tech support phone line. In my initial ignorance, I used to marvel at how the techies could give me absolutely unerring support over the phone without actually seeing my computer! And they were always patient and fun to talk to. I really enjoyed the learning curve connected with my Macs.

Now we have three computers in the house: an iMac that my wife uses, an eMac that I use, and an iBook that we both use at times. I really love the computer, because it gets me back into the print shop in a way (yet another tale for another time), because of the desktop publishing and website managing that I do for UCLA (Southfarthing Annex). Once on computers, I've never looked back.

Barley

"Men make counterfeit money; in many more cases, money makes counterfeit men." —Sydney J. Harris 209b


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the scratching noise is sort of lulling and don't like smooth, hard lead pencils that avoid it, actually. I like a nice, rough lead.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 26, 2004)

Er...for jotting I like pens...dunno why. However, for drawing maps and labeling them, I have a nice set of black and red fine-line markers. And for writing the actual story, I use the family's Gateway laptop. Huzzah. Also, I use my mom's typewriter sometimes, especially if I am writing a character letter.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 28, 2004)

I like to write with pen the best. I don't really like using the computer, because it is just so boring. I am fine with pencils, but I don't really like writing a lot with them.


----------



## TheWhiteLady (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm kind of a freak when it comes to this subject. I have a very strange fondness when it comes to writing instruments of any sort. I have a HUGE collection of all sorts of pens, pencils, and the like. Any color, any shape, etc, etc. Whenever I go shopping, and the store has any kind of pens, pencils, whatever, I always have to look, if not, buy. My current favorite pen is Pilot Razor Point Liquid Ink Marker Pen, black and extra fine. No skipping, no seeping, and no gooping. My worst nightmare is a goopy pen. I love mechanical pencils for the eternally sharp point, but I love wood pencils for the smell. But don't get me wrong, I also love to type with my keyboard. I like the way the buttons feel under my fingers when I push them. I told you I was a freak. It's okay though, it makes me special.


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, it depends on what I'm writing. If it's just a quick homework assignment, I'll write it down using a pen (pencil if it's Spanish homework). But if I'm writing a paper, or something that will be several pages, I have to use the computer. It just feels so much more organized, and it's much easier to edit.


----------



## Ronaldinho (Sep 1, 2004)

Mostly pens however I'm using computers more and more.


----------



## Rhiannon (Sep 5, 2004)

Pens. Rhi is extre-emly fond of ink. My favorite pens are fountain pens--I lust after the expensive $300 fountain pens in _Levenger_, but I settle for the disposable variety available from Wal-Mart, the Pilot Varsity, which I have in black and blue (I write my letters in blue ink on drawing paper. Yes, drawing paper). My second favorite variety is the black gel pen, preferably the Pilot G-2 which has a nice dark line. When I write in pencil I prefer mechanical (I take notes in pencil), though the sound does bother me some. 

I also have a typewriter fetish, but I no longer own one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 17, 2005)

I am a bit disappointed that no one uses voice recognition software.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 17, 2005)

I cannot stand the thought of writing in blue or red or other deviant colours - ballpoints also revolt me. I dislike pencils, but will use one when pressed, so long as it is an HB and sharpened to severe point. I have tried voice recognition, but it was acting up and I'm too impatient to train it correctly. When using pens I appreciate fineline liquid inkpens, though when the nib breaks I realise why I only ever write on computers if I can help it. I have a beautiful laptop (Toshiba Satellite P-25) that suits me fine, and though I cannot touch type, I have sorted out my own manner of typing that works almost as quickly with (I believe) fewer mistakes and easier reach of shortcut keys.


----------

